# How did you "find" your trail horse?



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm asking because I'll be replacing Mr. Big Stuff this year and it's been ages since I've gone looking for a new horse. I'll be looking for quiet, safe and basically a confidence builder. I'm way too old for any excitement.


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh my story wont be any help Because I picked a blow up show horse! Lol He was a firecracker in the ring and exactly what I wanted- First time on the trails he was a different horse- He relaxed- quit being perfect and started being a horse!
Hope you find your horse!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I bought a ring sour show/lesson horse from the place I was taking lessons at. I was the only rider he didn't buck off or even try to buck off (I think it's because I gave him a lot of snacks and extra attention whereas the others just tacked up and rode).


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

HagonNag I'm so happy to hear that you are going to keep riding! My prayers have been with you!

First off I start by looking for horses that are said to be kid broke, have worked in cattle pens, can be shot off of, will drag, and are advertised as trail horses and been in parades. I put the word out that I was looking with my vet, and did a CL ad detailing EXACTLY what I was looking for.

Of course that's not what I got! I found the PERFECT horse from my CL ad when I but my vet called the weekend before he was delivered and told me about some horses that were in need. I went and looked at Rick there and he had so much potential I couldn't pass him up. He was lacking in so many areas so I sent him off to a trainers for over a month to work out his kinks. I was recovering, still am, from a car accident and didn't have it in me to do the initial work. Got him back and spent months on the ground, took him on some smaller rides and he proved me right. He's a bomb proof mountain goat. There was just something about him, a little fire but a calm one, good feet, and he stayed calm when a cow burst through a fence 20 feet away when I tried him out.

For my kid I looked for a bomb proof kids horse and found Cowboy on CL. He was used at Cowboy Church for kids to ride. So he came home with me. He's a doll and bomb proof too. Dosen't know much but stop and go but that's all I needed for her. We ride him on the longer rides, he's QH/Arab and stocky. He can go all day long.

My hub found his through family friends. Someone knew a great trainer/trader who only worked with good QH's. His wife wanted to get into showing more and Dash was a great WP mare but the lady wanted a less stocky horse, more the modern type. She is a great trail horse with all the right Cadillac moves. Not very athletic though, too much halter breeding. So we take her on the shorter rides only.

Good luck and I hope your recovery is FAST!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I was looking at Equine.com/DreamHorse and places like that for a new trail horse. I went and tried 6 horses in a weekend, driving all over Louisiana and east Texas!

I didn't have my own horse anymore as I had rehomed my horse due to anhydrosis not being good for trail horses. I was going riding with my group and going to borrow a friend's horse. My cousin knew the horse well and sent me a picture of him on text that said "please buy me". LOL I rode him that weekend and his owner said I could take him on trial as long as I wanted. I kept him for a week and decided to buy him and the rest is Biscuit history. 

Ask everyone you know if they know of a horse that would be suitable. You never know who has one that needs a job, needs a new owner, etc. My boy was ridden by everyone under the sun as the go to horse. He was under weight by about 150 lbs when I got him. He isn't the same boy that I bought - he is now full of spunk but still gentle! Someone's underfed under utilized horse may be a diamond in the rough!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I started on CL and put the word out with folks I know. Rode a half dozen or so horses and then made up my 'must have' and 'must not have' lists. Rode a few more horses, rode a couple a second time and matched them against my must(n't) have list. Narrowed it down to a couple/three and called a close horse friend for a good chat and her advice (since she couldn't come out and look at them with me). Lucky for me, the one that I really felt a connection with was also the one she said I should get. The rest, as they say, is history.

Just don't get suckered in by a sob story, rave reviews, or a price tag- go with the one that FEELS right when you're in the saddle, because that's what you want the horse for, right?


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I've found some great horses on Dream Horse. My little mare was just across the river about 6 miles away. My (free) gelding was about 40 miles away or so, but he was delivered home the day I went to look at him. I did look at a few others but knew right away they weren't right for me-I never even got on them. I go alone to look at horses.Once I start looking-it's a few days to maybe a month to when I'm enjoying my new horse. Hope you enjoy your search, once you're healed.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Also don't forget about horse rescue places. A girl who boards where I do has 2 that came from an equine rescue. She has spent so much time with them and they are solid trail horses in excellent health. Her husband has been laid off so she has sadly decided to return the horses to the rescue facility (per their agreement). Whoever adopts them next will not be dissapointed!!The economy is tough and the drought makes hay expensive and hard to find. This means people may be facing similar tough decisions and having to part with some of their better stock. Good luck!


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

I got so lucky with my horse! I deliberately looked for horses that were a bit underpriced and undertrained. I had a trainer I knew (and trusted completely) so I factored in a month with him into the cost. So when I was looking, I was looking more for the personality and brains than what they had already been trained to do.

When I found Éowyn, she was VERY green but had a lovely personality. Hadn't been trained much but she let me handle her all over, pick up her feet, and she just felt _right_. When we picked her up she went straight to the trainer's, where she spend 45 days being worked with 5x a week.

I've only had her for a couple of months but she's already my heart horse, the trainer did a fantastic job and while she's still got some things to learn, I think I ended up with the perfect horse for me!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I also did a must have list....

No more than 15.1 hh so I could mount without aids
No crazy horses
No buck, rear, run away nutballs
No more than 14 years
Gelding preferred
Lots of trail miles
absolutely had to be barefoot and have great feet

I did try a little Missouri Fox Trotter mare - she didn't pass the feet inspection with my farrier at the time so she was returned. 

What I got was:

10 year old 15.1 hh gelding that had miles and miles on trails with everything for kids to people who had never rode before. He wasn't crazy but had been harshly handled by a trainer. Nice hoof walls but his feet had been neglected his entire life and just lopped off a few times a year. He was under weight and due to harsh treatment was often terrified. He wouldn't run or kick...he would just stand frozen. 

With love and attention and great nutrition, he has gone from this















They don't have to be perfect when you get them if they have the right stuff. A little training, handling and nutrition can make a world of difference! That is a fairly nice picture of Biscuit the week that I got him. His back swooped away from his backbone and he was delicate looking under saddle. Now he is a big strapping boy. A young lady that had rode him once before and wasn't happy about it because she said he was ugly and lazy couldn't believe that he was the same horse! She said "he is beautiful!!! What did you do to him" She was shocked!!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone! While I'm sidelined and I can't go to work, I figured I could at least shop online and see what's out there. I doubt I'll get clearance to climb on a horse for at least 6 months. Before he left my hospital room (after I asked him when I could ride again) my doctor gave me a pretty big piece of his mind and included some muttering about death wish and psychiatrist.... He's a really negative man.

I'm planning my return very carefully. I think I'll start by taking some lessons. Don't laugh.
A beginner safe horse in an arena will let me know if my mind has healed as well as my bones. I had to rebuild my confidence once and if I have to I can do it again, but I'm hoping it won't be necessary. I won't know though until I settle into the saddle. If it's ok, I'll be looking for a total confidence builder. I figure by the time I'm really riding again, I'll be 65. I don't care if the horse is safe with kids --- they bounce!!! I think my question will be "Would you put your granny on him?" LOLOL


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

HagonNag said:


> I'm planning my return very carefully. I think I'll start by taking some lessons. Don't laugh.
> A beginner safe horse in an arena will let me know if my mind has healed as well as my bones. I had to rebuild my confidence once and if I have to I can do it again, but I'm hoping it won't be necessary. I won't know though until I settle into the saddle. If it's ok, I'll be looking for a total confidence builder. I figure by the time I'm really riding again, I'll be 65. I don't care if the horse is safe with kids --- they bounce!!! I think my question will be "Would you put your granny on him?" LOLOL


Taking lessons sounds like an excellent idea!! No matter your riding level/experience, EVERYONE can benefit from lessons. I'm planning on taking some myself this winter.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Agreed. I'm just saying, those folks at the Olympics didn't get there by NOT taking lessons...


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I am also not quite as young as some of the kids on this forum. (almost 55). The days of me rescuing throw away horses and retraining them are over. If I were in your shoes, I would look for an absolutely dead broke horse. I also think that you are wise to do the lesson thing. We all would love to see you keep riding. But if you decide not to keep riding, that is an ok decision. I have had young people tell me that horse back riding is a dangerous and very stupid sport. My doctor says the same thing. I plan to ignore that doctor's advice.

I really hope that you get all better real soon. You have plenty of time to find a horse. I would wait for the perfect one. You can't afford a "cheap" horse. They are way too expensive unless you are one of those bouncing kids.


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

I got Dancer from a trail riding place down in the outer banks of NC. (I would warn you to be really careful if thats the route you go, though.) Dancer did trail rides for tourists for 4 hours a day for 6 days a week. I was so naive when I got him that I thought him to be a really quiet, slow going mount for me to learn on. I was wrong. Once I got him home he was basically on retirement. He fattened up and his true personality came out. He's still a great horse but I've had to put a lot of work into him and I don't think he's a beginner horse anymore.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

HagsonNags...I think taking lessons is a good idea. I took some. I, too, got my butt busted (really my leg - my butt wasn't involved!) trying a horse after not riding for 26 years. Talk about a confidence killer. 

Biscuit has helped me gain confidence but he has had his moments. He is NEVER crazy though - and isn't a spooky fellow. LOL Biscuit became MY Heart Horse after I had had him for 8 months. Young hogs literally exploded out from under his feet and all he did was jump a little. It took me a long time to get attached to him - I didn't want to lose objectivity about him. 

Lessons on my other horse helped my confidence, Biscuit has a trainer that works with him and I rode him 530 miles last year. Slowly but surely my confidence rises and so will yours. I can't tell you how many times I have rode with my heart in my throat!!! 

Look for that non spooky horse - a spooky horse would make me a nervous wreck!!


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Celeste said:


> I am also not quite as young as some of the kids on this forum. (almost 55). The days of me rescuing throw away horses and retraining them are over. If I were in your shoes, I would look for an absolutely dead broke horse. I also think that you are wise to do the lesson thing. We all would love to see you keep riding. But if you decide not to keep riding, that is an ok decision. I have had young people tell me that horse back riding is a dangerous and very stupid sport. My doctor says the same thing. I plan to ignore that doctor's advice.
> 
> I really hope that you get all better real soon. You have plenty of time to find a horse. I would wait for the perfect one. You can't afford a "cheap" horse. They are way too expensive unless you are one of those bouncing kids.


My 'gamble horse' paid off for me, but it's not for everyone. I think taking it slow and building confidence with lessons is a great plan - and the trainer you go to for lessons will probably be a great asset in helping you find a good horse. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you as you get better!


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

One was saved from slaughter. The other was bought from an Auction and too much horse for the kid he was for so they gave him to me


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Jul 1, 2012)

I called a trail riding barn that only sells horses that aren't good trail horses...The worst way to get a good one. But, it turned out all my horse needed was a little training and desensitizing to be fantastic on trails. He's many peoples worst nightmare on trails because of his clumsiness and bouncy gaits, what matters to me though is a horse that you can trust to be calm and focused in a risky situation.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Celeste said:


> .....I have had young people tell me that horse back riding is a dangerous and very stupid sport. My doctor says the same thing. I plan to ignore that doctor's advice.....


"Stupid"....

The very idea! "Priceless" is what it really is.... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It give me a reason..............


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I guess you could say i was kind of pushed into buying my trail horse by my VERY un horsey husband.I was very seriously injured on a horse last year and lost all confidence. When I could ride again I rode a friends bomb proof horse simply because the thought of not riding was more terrifing than the thought of riding,but I was just a scared passenger. Even taking riding lessons all winter did nothing for my confidence.I felt I was broken.I wasn't looking for a horse, I was happy with my mini and my Morgan pasture puff that I would "someday" send to a trainer. 3 months ago my husband seen this appaloosa on Kijiji (its like CL) and he kept pushing me to go see him. I had all kinds of excuses like I didn't want another horse, I had no money, the horse was too far away, horse was too old etc etc. My dear husband just kept pushing. He even made an appointment for me to go see the horse and asked a very experienced horse person to go with me. We drove the 8 hour drive to see this horse and I must admit I was nearly shaking with fear when I got on him in the round pen. He almost immediately shied violently at some imaginary thing. Somehow I didnt fall off and he literally turned his head and looked right at me. We walked around for a couple minutes and the owner suggested a trail ride. 10 minutes into the ride all my fear vanished and I was in heaven. I knew he was the one for me. I feel that Little Foot (thats what I named him) has given me back my life and I couldn't be happier. We trail ride several times a week and we have even participated in cattle sorting events, and an Old Timers Gymkhana. We are going to start dressage soon and tonight for the first time ever we loped out on the trails. He has never hesitated to do anything I ask and he has never spooked since that first time. He is the perfect horse for me and I will be forever grateful for my husband for pushing me into getting him.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Artemisblossom - that was such a sweet story. Glad you found a boy to give you back your confidence. Riding and having my horse has done a world of good for me. I love them.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

HN, I'm very glad to hear that you didn't lose your spirit and confidence after that accident!

I'm no help really, because I trained my horses for the trails myself (I bought my qh as a yearling with only trail riding in mind, which we did till I decided to switch to arena work couple years ago  ). But if I'd look for the trail horse for my beginner friend I'd spread a word around at my local forum as well as would look for the help from the friend who works with trail horses (making them "safe" on trail). Definitely NO to auction horses (yes, I know some coming from there are very nice, but there are too many rip-offs as well), and NO to horse dealers that has a bad reputation in my area (I know several).


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I found mine in an ad in the local paper, actually.

I knew I wanted a younger horse, sort of a "project" but not a total baby. Size/height didn't matter so much to me. Actually, the gaited/non-gaited thing didn't mean much either. I grew up riding hunter/jumper and dabbled in dressage, so I wasn't biased about whether the horse trotted or gaited.

He was advertised as a green broke three year old - a registered TWH gelding. I drove an hour or so to "try" him. Rode him in the arena and took him for a spin around the perimeter of the owner's farm. They had some "trail obstacles" set up in the arena and that little gelding would try anything you'd point him at. Not that there wasn't some nervousness or hesitation, but he would try it.

By the time I drove home that evening, I called my parents and told them "I just found my new horse."

That was 11 years - and several thousand miles - ago. I still have him.

At the time, I was working for a woman who was big (and I mean BIG) into the WP QH thing. And I think she was offended that, not only did I not buy one of her youngsters, but I didn't even buy a Quarter Horse. Oh well. . .


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Another option is to try calling some trainers in your area. Lots of trainers either have or know of someone who has horses for sale. If they're honest, then they could match you up perfectly with a good mount.

Reading your posts, I am so proud of you for already planning to get back in the saddle. I'm sure there will be some moments of doubt, but you've got such a great attitude those moments will be very short lived.  :hug:


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

I actually found my boy on here! I saw his ad on google when I was searching for a new horse (my last girl just wasn't working out, she was a fruit loop). I had looked at several other horses with no luck, they were all either too small, too old, too expensive, or too far away. I wanted something that was 15hh+, 5-9 years old, within an hour away, level headed and my budget was $1,000. Skip met my standards perfectly, and then some. The only thing I would have changed was his color, he is a chestnut and I absolutely adore bays, Grullas, roans, and greys. Now, I wouldn't change anything about him. Chestnut has to be my favorite color now lol.

My only suggestion is to not settle for a horse. Don't let small things turn you away, but don't settle on the first horse that fits one or two of your criteria. I did that with my previous mare, and it was a pretty big mistake(and a huge loss of $2,600). It would have saved us time, money, and a few hospital bills if I would have said no, she isn't what I am looking for.

You seem to be off to a great start, good luck finding "the one"!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Vet and farrier are good honest referral sources.

They aren't going to want to work on a horse that is a jerk . . .


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Thats how I found Rick!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Take a few lessons like you are planning and then after you know and trust the trainer, ask them to help you locate a horse.

Amazing how many "bomb-proof" horse sellers fall all over themselves and then give up the truth when a trainer contacts them and lets them know they are a trainer representing a client that is looking to purchase a horse. Another bonus is having the trainer to test out prospective horses before you get on them and a pair of trained eyes examining prospective horses for any issues.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I was offered a lovely five year old gelding for free. That made me a bit suspicious. I asked the trainer that worked with my horse to check him out. She went by said that he was ok on the ground. She loaded him up and took him to her place. When she saddled him up to ride he was ok for a short while. Then she discovered that he was more of a bronc than a saddle horse. She advised me not to take him. Not taking that horse cost me $100. Taking him might have cost me a hospital bill or worse. Getting and expert to ride him was the best thing that I ever did.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

because I got Biscuit from someone that road in our group I was able to check him out. He was actually on lots of our rides - I just never noticed him really. One ride he dropped in the water three times while Esther was riding him (not his owner!) and several of the people we rode with had rode Biscuit numerous times. I tried him out on a trail ride first. I said at the time he was a piece of cake to ride. He did bust out and gallop instead of canter when asked. That ride gave me alot of information about him.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I got my Dancer from a girl I worked with. The girl had to move out of state, and couldn't take Dancer with her. The girl had tried for months to sell Dancer, but had had no offers (I can understand why, too!). One day, just before the girl moved, I was talking to her at work, and she said she was going to just have to leave her on the property and hope someone took care of her. (Property had not sold, either, so it was going into foreclosure.) I got Dancer for a song - sight unseen.

First time I saw Dancer, the girl got on her to show me what she could do. Dancer tossed her head over hindside. I figured I'd take her anyway, something told me I wasn't seeing all there was to see.

Had a trainer friend do a quick evaluation of Dancer after I had had her for a couple of years (long story). I had worked with Dancer on the ground, but am old and fat, so I wanted someone else's opinion. Trainer wasn't feeling well that day, so we attached a lunge line to Dancer's halter, and I climbed aboard her myself. No problem whatsoever! Trainer pronounced Dancer dead broke, and she's been my trail buddy ever since - stubborn moments and all - I never claimed she was perfect...

And Celeste - I think I'll keep my doctor. Me getting back into the saddle at my age was HIS idea! He would also like my hubby, who had a stroke many years ago, to ride, too. Doctor said it would help him rebuild his core strength and improve his balance. That's assuming he's riding a reasonably safe horse, of course!


----------



## SpoiledMaxsMinion (Aug 12, 2012)

My boys both just kind of found me. It's the way I have been blessed with my best horses. For me the times when I went looking I ended up with the wrong horses for me. I guess the horses are better at picking me than I am at picking them. My OTTB was a horse a that a friend was having a really hard time getting to work for her and asked me to help with some ground work and maybe a little other training. We just clicked from day one. She finally saw how well we got along and asked if I wanted him...OF COURSE!

My mustang fell into my lap from a guy who just didn't want a horse anymore...it's a long story but I wasn't looking for another horse that's for sure. Agreeing to take him on was the best thing I have ever done! He's the joy of my life and my perfect angel. 

I don't know if this helps but for me when I stopped looking and just let them come to me it worked out so much better.

Good luck and happy trails.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

HagonNag said:


> I'm asking because I'll be replacing Mr. Big Stuff this year and it's been ages since I've gone looking for a new horse. I'll be looking for quiet, safe and basically a confidence builder. I'm way too old for any excitement.


Well, you can just never tell where "that special horse" may come from....

Right about the time I began looking, my wife and a friend were at a trainer/instructor's farm visiting and looking at horses and asked if a particular horse was available for sale. While that horse was not for sale, they found out that his brother might be.

They checked him out (out in the pasture) and were immediately very pleased with his quiet, friendly manner and we agreed that I would go see him and maybe have a ride the next weekend.

I'm thankful to report that he turned out to be exactly what I was looking for and we made the deal right after that first test ride!

You just never know...


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Consider looking for a riding mare that has been used as a broodmare for a few years. Our Paint breeder had a mare ("Angel") that had been shown and used in team penning for years that they bought to use as a broodmare. She had a couple foals for them and when we were looking for a very calm horse for my wife, we decided to look at her. She hadn't been ridden in a long time, but she was a dream to ride from the first time...neck reined, soft in the mouth, seat, and leg, and knew all the cues. Since they had already more than recouped their investment in her, we got her for a very nice price. She's still (now 18) the horse to take out if you want a 'go anywhere, do anything' ride where you can just sit back, trust your horse, and don't have to think. As close to bombproof as you can get and has cruise control and auto-pilot.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Well, I sort of hesitate to admit how I found my trail mare, except it is a lesson on how NOT to do it!! :lol:. After 40 years with no horses, I started looking for a trail horse. I used to train jumpers and had helped many people find horses, so I knew what to do. Even though I knew not to go by color alone, I decided I might as well look for the colors I wanted, and one would eventually come along. I was in no hurry. Yeah, right.

I started looking on craigslist and all of the horse sights for a palomino or buckskin from 5 -10 years old, who was pretty much trail broke, and in my price range. My husband, who had broken and raised many young horses, was after me to get a young horse so we could train it. I wasn't convinced - the ground looks a lot harder at 59 than it did at 20. 

After perusing the ads continually for about a week without finding anything exciting, I finally a palomino fillys for sale. She was very close to where I lived, so I decided, what the heck - I'll go look at her - what can it hurt? I certainly wasn't going to buy the first one that came along!!! :lol:. 

Long story short - we showed up, watched the filly lunge and bought her. No vet check and didn't ride her and didn't even saddle her up. There was just something about her that both my husband and I fell for. We knew within 30 seconds that she ws 'THE ONE".

From the time we looked at her to the time she was delivered, the whole process took an hour and a half. SHe stepped out of the trailer at my daughter's house, looked around, nuzzled me and started to graze. She never acted spooky or upset and from the beginnnig would run to meet us when she saw us. 

As she is only 2, I have only ridden her at a walk on short trail rides about 30 times, and she has been absolutely perfect. Doesn't spook at ANYTHING, calm and will go anywhere you point her. She ties to perfection, and will pony anything and remain calm. SHe 's a dream and I really give the person we purchased her from credit for how he trained her.

The only time she actually got upset was when my daughter's stupid dog jumped on her back for a ledge above us. We BOTH jumped, buut she calmed down faster than I did! LOL.

We will see what the future holds- I know it won't be all smooth sailing, but she is definitely my heart horse (We have gotten a vet check on her since - she's perfectly healthy and has beautiful strong hooves). Anyway, that is DEFINITELY how NOT to do it, but we were lucky. Good luck to you in finding your perfect horse!!


----------



## STBgirl (Jan 16, 2010)

My trail horse was my harness racer and a few of us rode him under saddle during his sulky training. Since he was soooo used to all the action and noise at the racetrack, he is a calm boy on the trails. When he retired from racing at 7, he then became my trail horse.


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

I just sold my mare after she gave me a concussion and kept bucking everyone off, after moving farms. I decided it wasn’t worth risking getting hurt again. I was looking around at ads, but the plan was to save up and spend about $1,000 dollars on one, at the time I only had $300 to spend on a horse. When I saw an ad that caught my eye and I couldn’t say away from, but she was for $600. I talked my dad into letting me call about her and we both agreed we wanted to look at her. She didn’t ride like they explained, but something hit us. We offer $500, and agreed to pick her up Easter day. We are glad with looked at her because she is something else. My dad says he hasn’t seen me bond and enjoy an horse like I do with her since we sold our old Standardbred Mare.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Mine (who also has some reining training now) came to me through a local "word of mouth" network. He was 5 at the time and have never done ANYTHING but trails. THe lady I bought him from used him for her visitors who were beginners to ride. Perfect, and still is, until you make demands and actually ask him to do something. He has a tendency to be a bit stubborn. However-I will say that all the $$ I have spent in training him to also ride well in a ring has been worth its weight in gold. The trainers really push him, **** him off, and he remains safe. The worst he will ever do is not go forward until you insist. Knowing how safe he is has really boosted my confidence for sure. Nothing like having trainers tell you he will never excel at ring work, but he is VERY safe. At my age-that is the bottom line. He tries at reining, does ok, but I can put a monkey on him on the trails and trust he will do just fine.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

we got my QH to do barrels and he hated it i took him on the trails he didnt put up one fight went through water, over bridges, branchs, up steep hills, and tried to get to sheep very bad and tried to herd them... he was a ranch horse before the people we got him from got him they had him for a few months and we got him, he would run around and had fun.

i went to look at two others that were there and one had a bad ankle and another had a limp and he was HUGE and i couldnt leave with out him! 5 years later hes still going strong! gets hypted on the trails still at 14 years!

i got my mom a horse at an sale, for her and hes pretty good first time out was her first time on him he did everything she asked! im also training him for other things, barrels, poles, maybe english later on as hes still young.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

When I got my horse I never thought I'd ride him. He was a rescue and literally was going to be shot if no one took him. I figured he would grow out of his murderer stage after I showed him some love and retrained him. He was a complete terror in the ring and spent the entire time literally trying to kill me so I figured I'd take him on a trail that way if he dropped me he could run away instead of being trapped and want me dead. He was amazing on the trail. He was so confident and so relaxed I thought I might have tacked up the wrong horse.

He's the best horse in the world now and more often than not I'll drop the reins and let him be the guide. I don't think that story helps but I guess it shows that you can't judge a horse by how he rides in the ring. I don't know, he's good for ring work now, all it took was some training.


----------

